# filter is bad for bettas?



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

well i just got a new filter (quite flow10).
seems that my female bettas are stressed by the flow. (i see black stripes on them now)


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You need to baffle the filter. There's a sticky about it on this site.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> You need to baffle the filter. There's a sticky about it on this site.


This ^^


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I dont have my filter baffled, I have one that you can slightly adjust the flow. When I first got Ickis, I had the power on about half flow, and he was so stressed so I turned it way down to a trickle. after about a month, he was bored, I aciidentally left it at 1/2 power once, and he loved it. cant turn it down now or he goes over and stares at it.


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

ok.. i tried but i failed. its hard to follow the steps since his filter is transparent and the bottle is too. well now i just add some cottons next to my biological cartrige holster


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Try getting an aquarium sponge/foam (AquaClear and Imagine are two brand names) and rubber band it to the in-flow. 

Like this:


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

IMO, this is the BEST way to baffle a filter. Pull the sponge down for less flow, up for more and it is a GREAT place for more of the "good" bacteria to grow! 

It is also the SAFEST way to baffle. I honestly don't know why the plastic bottle method is still recommended after one of our posters here lost a curious betta that swam into the bottle, couldn't get out & drowned. 

Personally, I think THIS method should be stickied & recommended!!!


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

also i fill my aquarium almost full (above the black plastic rounding of the aquarium)


----------



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

I am worried about about making the baffle out of the bottle. My betta likes to swim behind the filter and I am afraid the edges of the bottle will scratch him. I am interesting in trying the sponge.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> Try getting an aquarium sponge/foam (AquaClear and Imagine are two brand names) and rubber band it to the in-flow.
> 
> Like this:


This ^^

As the term goes, Picture is worth a thousand words. LionMom's pic is perfect. So simple yet effective.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> also i fill my aquarium almost full (above the black plastic rounding of the aquarium)



That's fine, BUT on a lot of tanks (especially acrylic) if the water gets in under the top strip it acts like a siphon for some reason and you will have water running out of the tank. :|


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> That's fine, BUT on a lot of tanks (especially acrylic) if the water gets in under the top strip it acts like a siphon for some reason and you will have water running out of the tank. :|


o... my water tank is glass


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

To be on the safe side I would lower the water to at least just a little below the black rim. I have the same filter as you and I did this. More aesthetic (for me anyways) and just as good as baffling. Only you cant really adjust the flow. But the higher your water level the gentler the trickle.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Drax seems to be getting used to the 'Death' Current and the 'DEATH' suction zone from my Penguin 100 filter. I have plastic on the Suction covering about 70% of the thing yet it still spits out a current. He seems to be calmer with it off but at the same time I think he likes the water movement. 

I've been hearing things about using upsidedown cups and such to encourage bubble nests... cuz half of the tank is calm but still enough movement to possible disrupt a bubble nest. 

*Flails* 

I want to know if he's happy!


----------

